# Better hardware for temperature readings - Gene Cafe 1200



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Has anybody successfully modded their CBR1200 so that it has digital/automated temperature readings? The temperature dial on the machine is an imperfect solution and I'd be interested to see if anybody has improved upon it. I have Googled it, and it seems there are some attempts that have been taken in the past.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've added a thermocouple to the drum that gives me bean temp I documented it here the link is in my signature. The mod I followed appears came from a site that appears to now be down unfortunately but the guy who did it also completely removed the inner electronics of the Gene and replaced them for full automation, he even made it possible to alter drum rotation speed (and I think fan speed too).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The github for the inner electronic replacement and temp probe is still around: https://github.com/evquink/RoastGenie

Fairly certain I modified it a little to be compatible with roastlogger (which again unfortunately no longer seems to be around).


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Rob, much appreciated. I love the idea of the full automation, I've been checking out various resources for that in the past couple of days


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Massive case of sad face, though: your V2 link is dead.

Cure for sad face: the Wayback Machine. https://web.archive.org/web/20180814032128/http://roasthacker.com/?p=529


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably best to save it...I have realised though you asked for tips for the 1200 and I'm giving you 101 tips. You should be able to do the same kind of thing but you've got two heaters to deal with. I take it what you want is a digital temp probe in place of the analogue one on the drum that sends data to a computer? That should be easy enough to do.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Probably best to save it...I have realised though you asked for tips for the 1200 and I'm giving you 101 tips. You should be able to do the same kind of thing but you've got two heaters to deal with. I take it what you want is a digital temp probe in place of the analogue one on the drum that sends data to a computer? That should be easy enough to do.


 Basically that's right. I would like to maximise the reliability of the readings and automate everything as far as possible.


----------

